# Paradise Lost & DIVISION- NOV 18



## ajdehoogh (Nov 15, 2007)

Just saw this on the Jaxx page. So who else is going?


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice. Paradise Lost is a sweet band. Congrats, sounds fun.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Nov 15, 2007)

i'm probably gonna go to the show in NH next tuesday....more to see Unexpect, though.


and obviously no Division there


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 15, 2007)

Obviously. Sadly, no Unexpect here. 

Thanks for the plug, though. Busy weekend for me - I've got a cover band gig on Friday, too.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Nov 15, 2007)

Mike, 

Where is that? Are there tickets left?


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 16, 2007)

The cover band gig? It's at KC's in Fredericksburg. 3 sets, no waiting.  

Just don't expect anything like Division, even though Nick and I are both in it - it's radio rock all the way, albeit the cool side of radio rock, if that's possible. 

I'll be running sound from the stage. That should be interesting.


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> The cover band gig? It's at KC's in Fredericksburg. 3 sets, no waiting.
> 
> Just don't expect anything like Division, even though Nick and I are both in it - it's radio rock all the way, albeit the cool side of radio rock, if that's possible.
> 
> I'll be running sound from the stage. That should be interesting.



You guys have to play out here in NY again sometime!  

Only time I saw you guys was when my old band *Hypnotica* played that Upstate Metalfest a few years ago, with you guys, Enertia, and some others... that was the shit.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 16, 2007)

Paradise Lost = UK's most underrated band ever, bar nobody.

Should be an awesome show. Really really really wish I could be there.


----------



## Rick Pierpont (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, I just heard about that a couple of days ago from an email from Ron! Pretty wild shit! 

I know I won't be able to make this one so have a great time and kick some ass guys!


----------



## ajdehoogh (Nov 16, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> The cover band gig? It's at KC's in Fredericksburg. 3 sets, no waiting.
> 
> Just don't expect anything like Division, even though Nick and I are both in it - it's radio rock all the way, albeit the cool side of radio rock, if that's possible.
> 
> I'll be running sound from the stage. That should be interesting.


 

Hell as long as it's decent music I don't really care. 

This place Mike? --> Central Station's K.C.'s Music Alley


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 17, 2007)

levelhead86 said:


> You guys have to play out here in NY again sometime!
> 
> Only time I saw you guys was when my old band *Hypnotica* played that Upstate Metalfest a few years ago, with you guys, Enertia, and some others... that was the shit.



I remember meeting everyone in Hypnotica - Joe was really high on you guys - so I'm sure I met you. However, I only vaguely remember that show after our set. I believe we actually drank the bar out of Foster's oil cans. 

It's always a blast when we're up there with the mighty E, though. We'll have to do it again...


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 17, 2007)

Rick Pierpont said:


> Yeah, I just heard about that a couple of days ago from an email from Ron! Pretty wild shit!
> 
> I know I won't be able to make this one so have a great time and kick some ass guys!



We'll wake 'em up. We're the non-doom contingent for the evening.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 17, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Paradise Lost = UK's most underrated band ever, bar nobody.
> 
> Should be an awesome show. Really really really wish I could be there.



I'm sure they'll be sick of me requesting songs from "Gothic" by the end of the night.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 17, 2007)

ajdehoogh said:


> Hell as long as it's decent music I don't really care.
> 
> This place Mike? --> Central Station's K.C.'s Music Alley



That was, indeed, the place. I barely survived. Three sets until 1:30 AM after getting up at 5:15 AM to go to work really doesn't help your coherence. 

The marquee out front of the club actually said "Cover Band". 

We're going to be in FredVegas a lot in JWP, doing the acoustic show, which is a lot better IMO. Electric shows make me go all '80s guitar hero, with Floyd tricks all over the songs, for some reason...


----------



## Jerich (Nov 17, 2007)

I heard this show was going to be cancelled? HMMMmmmm..... wonder what was up with that! good luck just the same..I was going to come down..but alas ...am not now...good luck!!! see if Gregs KRANKS amps have made it...


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 17, 2007)

Not canceled, although it might have been if they couldn't find any locals...


----------



## ajdehoogh (Nov 17, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> That was, indeed, the place. I barely survived. Three sets until 1:30 AM after getting up at 5:15 AM to go to work really doesn't help your coherence.
> 
> The marquee out front of the club actually said "Cover Band".
> 
> We're going to be in FredVegas a lot in JWP, doing the acoustic show, which is a lot better IMO. Electric shows make me go all '80s guitar hero, with Floyd tricks all over the songs, for some reason...


 

Glad to hear you survived.  May have to go to the acoustic show.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 17, 2007)

ajdehoogh said:


> Glad to hear you survived.  May have to go to the acoustic show.



I'll post up about it - I know there's one in Dec, but I have to be coherent to remember where and when.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Nov 17, 2007)

^ Ha ha ha.


----------



## Randy (Nov 17, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I remember meeting everyone in Hypnotica - Joe was really high on you guys - so I'm sure I met you. However, I only vaguely remember that show after our set. I believe we actually drank the bar out of Foster's oil cans.
> 
> It's always a blast when we're up there with the mighty E, though. We'll have to do it again...



Yeah, Joe's a really nice guy. I remember him putting together a freakin' buffet for all the guys playing. Good times.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Nov 17, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Obviously. Sadly, no Unexpect here.
> 
> Thanks for the plug, though. Busy weekend for me - I've got a cover band gig on Friday, too.



sadly no Unexpect here, either, so i won't be going. apparently the venue (which i've never been to, but am always hearing bad things about) didn't know they were on the bill, so they're not playing.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Nov 17, 2007)

levelhead86 said:


> You guys have to play out here in NY again sometime!
> 
> Only time I saw you guys was when my old band *Hypnotica* played that Upstate Metalfest a few years ago, with you guys, Enertia, and some others... that was the shit.



dude - UMF! that's awesome! the only things I remember from that night were XfactorX singer reminding me of The Cult, some dude in a cowboy hat with a collection of badass jacksons with custom paint jobs (the crow, I think?), a band with a blonde singing guitar player with a hetfield stance (i remember digging them too... simple heavy sound), Crooks loosing his pants or his keys, and chasing the Foster's oil cans with car bombs with Crooks. Oh, and I remember we were ultra insanely loud.....


----------



## Matt Crooks (Nov 17, 2007)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> dude - UMF! that's awesome! the only things I remember from that night were XfactorX singer reminding me of The Cult, some dude in a cowboy hat with a collection of badass jacksons with custom paint jobs (the crow, I think?), a band with a blonde singing guitar player with a hetfield stance (i remember digging them too... simple heavy sound), Crooks loosing his pants or his keys, and chasing the Foster's oil cans with car bombs with Crooks. Oh, and I remember we were ultra insanely loud.....



I lost my keys *in* my pants! We were louder on stage there than any indoor gig I've ever played!

I am impressed that you remember _anything _from that night - you were a little


----------



## Randy (Nov 17, 2007)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> dude - UMF! that's awesome! the only things I remember from that night were XfactorX singer reminding me of The Cult, some dude in a cowboy hat with a collection of badass jacksons with custom paint jobs (the crow, I think?), a band with a blonde singing guitar player with a hetfield stance (i remember digging them too... simple heavy sound), Crooks loosing his pants or his keys, and chasing the Foster's oil cans with car bombs with Crooks. Oh, and I remember we were ultra insanely loud.....



Yeah! He had that Crow guitar... that thing was the tits. 

I wasn't anywhere near old enough to be drinking anything at that point, so the night is very lucid.

The James Hetfield look-a-like band was Conquest... it's funny, because they stayed at my place. I was expecting them to trash the place or something *because they were drinking, and a little wild*, but when I woke up the next morning, all the beds were made, and the ash trays, and the garbage were all emptied and they were gone. It was the weirdest shit, like a maid had been in there.

Enertia and we put together another UMF the next year... I dunno if he asked you guys to come?! We need to do that again sometime though...


----------



## ajdehoogh (Nov 18, 2007)

Just got back. Again Division knows how to put on a show!  You guys kicked ass of course. And not sure if that pick was aimed at me or the boob of a guy next me but thanks for the pick Mike!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Nov 18, 2007)

ajdehoogh said:


> Just got back. Again Division knows how to put on a show!  You guys kicked ass of course. And not sure if that pick was aimed at me or the boob of a guy next me but thanks for the pick Mike!



pretty early....did you leave before the end of the show? i'm used to not getting home until 2AM or so when i go to shows at Jaxx.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Nov 18, 2007)

I left about midway through the Paradise Lost set. Just wasn't feeling them. Not sure how long Paradise was on.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 19, 2007)

ajdehoogh said:


> Just got back. Again Division knows how to put on a show!  You guys kicked ass of course. And not sure if that pick was aimed at me or the boob of a guy next me but thanks for the pick Mike!



It was aimed at you. I threw it harder than I intended.  Thanks for the kind words - it was a little ragged (we had one rehearsal), but overall pretty fun.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 19, 2007)

ajdehoogh said:


> I left about midway through the Paradise Lost set. Just wasn't feeling them. Not sure how long Paradise was on.



They finished about 11:45. Good set, good live band, but you had to be in the mood. Bouncing in and out worked for me.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Nov 19, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> It was aimed at you. I threw it harder than I intended.  Thanks for the kind words - it was a little ragged (we had one rehearsal), but overall pretty fun.


----------

